# Attic Air Handler - Hang vs Sitting



## alecmcmahon (Apr 30, 2010)

Which do you guys prefer and why? 

Hanging the air handler in the attic of the roof joists, or sitting it on the ceiling joists? 

Thanks


----------



## brandonmcginnis (Feb 14, 2010)

From a service standpoint I like them hung from the rafters. I can work better standing up than I can sitting down and leaned over.


----------



## Artco (Sep 23, 2010)

either way.
hanging is probably more costly for sheetmetal install. you need real good vibration isolation if you hang it. 
If you set it on the ceiling joist you can insulate below the aux pan. and set the unit in the pan.

if you have the height hanging is more comfortable to service.


----------



## alecmcmahon (Apr 30, 2010)

Artco said:


> either way.
> hanging is probably more costly for sheetmetal install. you need real good vibration isolation if you hang it.
> If you set it on the ceiling joist you can insulate below the aux pan. and set the unit in the pan.
> 
> if you have the height hanging is more comfortable to service.



I would figure it would be the opposite ( for vibrations ). I thought by getting it off the ceiling joists and hanging it off the roof trusses that it would cut down on any noise / vibration that might be heard through the living space.


----------



## Artco (Sep 23, 2010)

yes as long as you purchase and install good isolation hanger supports.
I have seen where threaded rod and angles lagged into roof joist with no vibration isolators caused the sounds of operation to be heard in the conditioned space.


----------



## alecmcmahon (Apr 30, 2010)

should i also be using rubber isolation pads if i decide to set it on the attic floor? I dont think i'll have enough headroom to hang.


----------



## Artco (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes, you should have an auxillary pan under the air handler for safety in case the unit condensate over flows along with a pan safety switch to shut the systm off.
You can also use styrofoam under the unit between the unit and the pan cut in lengths that support the air handler. The styrofoam will absorb a lot of noise.


----------



## Technow (Nov 12, 2010)

Bill208;675030[URL="http://www.Quick-Sling.com" said:


> [/URL] HVAC Hanging system Removed spam ad


 
:whistling2: Uhhhh, looks kind of hard to get the panels off that furnace....the RNC guys will love it.


----------

